# Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen



## volmespezi (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe vor von Ende Mai an der Ostsee bei Schönhagen nähe Schleinmünde zu angeln.
Leider bin ich recht unerfahren mit dem Brandungsangeln und hoffe ein paar Tips von Euch zu bekommen was für Schnüre ich benutzen kann und sollte; auf Monofile kommt es mir nicht so an da ich dort die DAIWA 0,35mm benutzen möchte inressanter wären geflochtene Schnüre sollte diese wie Corastrong sein oder eher sinkend? Was meine Ruten betrifft wo ich mich etwas günstiger ausgerüstet als wie bei meinen Hecht-Barsch-Zander und Forellenruten habe da ich die wenn nur einmal im Jahr ein paar Tage benutzen kann sind Sänger StarTec surf 4,20m / 100-250g Wurfgewicht meine Rollen sind Seacor BigBen 6PI 5000 wobei ich glaube das die schon recht gut sind für die 5-8 mal gebrauch im Jahr.
Vielleicht weiss ja auch jemand ob es ein Angelgeschäft in der Nähe von Schönhagen gibt und wenn ja wo! 
Da ich ja auch Tages- oder Wochen-Monatsscheine benötige!Der in Kappeln ist mir bekannt da ich letztes Jahr mir dort ein paar Meerforellenwobbler gekauft habe. 

Eine Frage habe ich noch sind um diese Zeit noch die Heringe unterwegs da liest man auch verschiedenes mal März-April dann bis Ende Mai aber ich glaube da sind die Angler die dort wohnen doch informierter.
Über ehrliche und gut gemeinte Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen und wünsche Euch jetzt schon weiter hin viel Petri Heil und sage vielen Dank.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## degl (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen*

Hallo Carsten,

für die SH-Ostseeküste benötigst du nur einen gültigen Jahresfischereischein und dein Equipment ist für den Strand von Schönhagen ausreichend.#6

Wie das dann ende Mai mit Brandungsangeln aussieht, lässt sich nicht vorhersagen.........hängt dann vom Wind und den Wassertemps ab.
Derzeit war ich 2 X da und habe jedesmal gefangen(Dorsch+Plattfisch)

Wenn ende Mai die Ostsee noch keine Badetemperatur hat, wirst du in den Abendstunden gewiss fangen.
Infos gibts beim Wassersportcentrum Kappeln bei Frank Piotter.............:m

gruß degl


----------



## volmespezi (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen*

Hallo degl,
danke für die Tips!
Das Sportzentrum kenne ich am Hafen vom letzten Jahr da war ich nur 3 Tage dort und habe in Falsshöft auf Mefo gefischt.
Da fällt mir was ein ich habe an meinem Blinker eine Art Aal gehakt war mir unbekannt ist hell mit schwarzen geschlängelten Streifen gewesen weiß Du was es war oder jemand anderes?
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Zacharias Zander (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen*

Aalmutter


----------



## Macker (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen*

genau Aalmutter oder Aalquappe hat ne Grüne /Türkis Gräte einfach abziehen und in mehl gewendet braten Super lecker.
Beim ausnehmen bischen gucken die haben häufig Würmer.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen*

aalquappe ist aber keine aalmutter, sondern ne richtige quappe(rutte, aalquppe, quappe...viele namen)
aber lecker sind die biester auf jeden fall:m

schönen gruß


----------



## volmespezi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen*

Super ich danke Euch!
Den habe ich nicht mal bei der Fischerprüfung vor 20 Jahren kennen gelernt|bigeyes.

Na dann werde ich mal schauen was jetzt dieses Jahr geht...
Vielleicht kann mir ja noch der eine oder andere einen guten Rat zum Brandungsangeln da oben geben.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## degl (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen*



volmespezi schrieb:


> Super ich danke Euch!
> Den habe ich nicht mal bei der Fischerprüfung vor 20 Jahren kennen gelernt|bigeyes.
> 
> Na dann werde ich mal schauen was jetzt dieses Jahr geht...
> ...



Sach rechtzeitig bescheid..............mglw. passt es ja auch zum zeigen

gruß degl


----------



## Lenni4321 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen*

Das wassersportzentrum kann ich dir nur empfehlen beste beratung usw. 
und was schönhagen angeht ich angele dort oft und meistens ist es vom erfolg gekrönt 
du hast also beste chancen


----------



## volmespezi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen*



Lenni4321 schrieb:


> Das wassersportzentrum kann ich dir nur empfehlen beste beratung usw.
> und was schönhagen angeht ich angele dort oft und meistens ist es vom erfolg gekrönt
> du hast also beste chancen


 Hallo Lenni,
das hört sich prima an!
Vielen Dank ich freu mich auch schon auf meinen Urlaub!!!!
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## platfisch7000 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen*

Hallo!
Zu der Jahreszeit,kannst Du auch schon mit Hornis rechnen!
Heringe gehen bis Anfang Mai !

In Schönhagen direkt an der Steilküste gibt es beim Brandungangeln aber auch viele hänger!!!
Der Strand Weidefeld (ca 2-3 km Nördlich) ist auch gut zum Plattenangeln!

Gruß Platfisch


----------



## volmespezi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln bei Schönhagen*



platfisch7000 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Zu der Jahreszeit,kannst Du auch schon mit Hornis rechnen!
> Heringe gehen bis Anfang Mai !
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Platfisch,
danke ich werde mal schauen was sich da oben so bietet.
Nur ich werde direkt am Strand wohnen da bietet sich das natürlich an mal eben zum Brandungsangeln zum Wasser zu watscheln  !!!!
Den anderen Strand werde ich mir wohl mit der Spinnrute zur Brust nehmen. Es wird auf jedenfall notiert.
Gruß
Carsten


----------

